# Degu DIY!



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Ive just spent the past 2 hours making the degus cage look like a room from ikea lol! Its got lino flooring (in the colour of laminate flooring) and has lovely light wood shelves instead of the wire levels it had. They have loads of room to jump around now and keep using the hammock i bought as a safety net! They keep throwing themselves off the shelves and landing in the hammock! ut:

*New Layout!*









*Lots of Space!*



























*Snack Time!*


















*Caught in the bath!*









*New Toys!*









*Happy degus! My hands hurt from screwing in the screws though but at least the degus are happy!  *


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm sure I read something the other day about someone else using lino in a degu cage and they shredded it within hours so you might want to keep an eye on that lol....but apart from that it looks great. Bet they keep you amused watching them.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

gr33neyes said:


> I'm sure I read something the other day about someone else using lino in a degu cage and they shredded it within hours so you might want to keep an eye on that lol....but apart from that it looks great. Bet they keep you amused watching them.


That was proberbly me  Theyve just got it on the bottom of the cage  Well see if they find the shelves nicer to chew... or the lino lol x


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

They look like they are going to have a ball!!! Well done!!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Looks like they love their cage makeover, how is the taming coming?


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

The taming is going brilliant! One of them holds my finger in its paws and sniffs it then tries to nibble but today he didnt try and nibble! He licked me!  They are quiet happy to sit on my hand in the cage but i havent let them out on my hand yet coz im scared theyll run away  lol There not scared tho they always run up to me when im near the cage hehe I bought them each a new ball so they can run around while im cleaning the cage out  x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Why don't you take the cage into the bathroom then close the door, then if they run away when you try to hold them its a small space to catch them in.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Good plan! Think i might let them loose in the rabbit run and see if i can catch them. If i cant ill put the ball in the cage because they run over and get in that anyway  x


----------



## illicitstylz (Jan 17, 2010)

what type of wood did you use?

kiln dried pine?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks great and they all look really happy.. Well done to you..xxx


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

That is a lovely cage. 

My daughter wants a couple of degus for her birthday in the summer, so we are beginning the research now...can we keep asking you questions?


----------

